# Sundown 1.20



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2010)

looking at the weather  forecast and personal schedule it looks like Wednesday night for me this week.  Anybody planning to be there?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 18, 2010)

i need to get out again soon.  wed. could be the day.  need to clear is with the mrs.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got clearance from the wife.  As long as there is one other AZer there I'm in.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I got clearance from the wife.  As long as there is one other AZer there I'm in.



She won't let you go there alone?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> She won't let you go there alone?



I think Grassi is scared to be there alone...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> She won't let you go there alone?





bvibert said:


> I think Grassi is scared to be there alone...



Tough crowd.  :lol:  If I have to choose between skiing solo on Wed. or Thurs. or Fri. with some company I would opt for going later in the week.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2010)

still planning on tomorrow night, will confirm tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> still planning on tomorrow night, will confirm tomorrow afternoon.



Cool


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Cool



BTW, i'm not afraid to ski alone so if you can't make it don't feel bad :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> BTW, i'm not afraid to ski alone so if you can't make it don't feel bad :razz:



:lol:  You are a much stronger person than I.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 20, 2010)

In.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 20, 2010)

Chris ya going??  Can ya give me a call and let me know how the bumps are??  Prob wont be able to get there till around 830

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Chris ya going??  Can ya give me a call and let me know how the bumps are??  Prob wont be able to get there till around 830
> 
> steveo



I'll be there for sure.  If I don't call you by 8:30 call me.  I will have my phone on.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

hoping to be on skis @ 6:30, not staying til closing but close to it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll probably be there tonight, but not until 8ish I'd guess.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

i have the worst luck with getting there and then having NE roped off.. IIRC they seem to follow the same schedule nightly, anyone know what time the evening grooming starts?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

i should be on skis by 6pm.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i have the worst luck with getting there and then having NE roped off.. IIRC they seem to follow the same schedule nightly, anyone know what time the evening grooming starts?



They start around 6 I think.  Not sure what time they typically get to NE, it depends on what order they do things in, and if they do Gunny.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it's usually a little later than 6 pm. More like 6:30 - 6:45. They usually are finished by 7:15 - 7:30.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think it's usually a little later than 6 pm. More like 6:30 - 6:45. They usually are finished by 7:15 - 7:30.



Mmmmmm, evening groom cord......


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Mmmmmm, evening groom cord......



i love ripping down canyon run right after they drop the rope.  GB is fun too but CR is more enjoyable for my gaper carving technique.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, where were you all tonight?  I was out from 7:30-8:30 and didn't see anyone.  The bumps were a little firm tonight, but skiable.  Had my son, Tucker, with me.  He wants to try the mogul comp.  Tough night to practice them, but realistic of what they might feel like next week.  We had a good time.  Sorry we didn't catch up with anyone.  Maybe next time!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2010)

I only skied from 6-7:30 or so.  Met up with gmcunni for a couple of runs.  Bumps were firm.  I only did 2 runs on Temptor.  New bump skis on the variable surface was freaking me out a bit.  I'd be skidding turns on hardpack and hit a section of loose granular and bobble.  I ended up straight-lining the lame flatish areas to work on a tight stance.  Kinda of a flop for me personally tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey, where were you all tonight?  I was out from 7:30-8:30 and didn't see anyone.  The bumps were a little firm tonight, but skiable.  Had my son, Tucker, with me.  He wants to try the mogul comp.  Tough night to practice them, but realistic of what they might feel like next week.  We had a good time.  Sorry we didn't catch up with anyone.  Maybe next time!



I ended up being lazy tonight.


----------

